# Myprotein brown rice :)



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys have any off you used this new product? Was thinking it would be good for shakes along with my oats for a ore workout/weight gainer 

Cheers


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Myprotein now sell rice are you sh1tting me? They'll be selling chicken and veg next..


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

If they put "Myprotein" on it do they think they can sell it for twice as much as Tesco's???????

Magic beans anyone???


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Next step is Myprotein Restaurants :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

It has been something we sell for ages, but was out of stock for a long while. It's now back though and OP, I used to use it and liked it. If you have problems with dairy or just want to mix things up give it a go IMO. I also like to use pea protein personally, more so than brown rice protein.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> If they put "Myprotein" on it do they think they can sell it for twice as much as Tesco's???????
> 
> Magic beans anyone???


I started thinking this when MP oats first came in so expensive... You can get powdered oats in supermarkets too... Oh and for about a 5th of the price..


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Myprotein now sell rice are you sh1tting me? They'll be selling chicken and veg next..


 http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/sports-meals


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Finally! Is it possible to get samples of this as I understand the taste is "interesting"


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Robbie said:


> Finally! Is it possible to get samples of this as I understand the taste is "interesting"


I've not heard of any samples in the pipeline, but will check. I use to use it and it doesn't taste like whey, is not silky like whey and generally not comparable to whey, lol. It is a powder though and doesn't have one of those sick tastes certain types of powders have imo. I've not tried this new batch though, so it may have changed in texture and slightly in taste but I can't imagine by to much. I hear of people using it to thicken soups, be used in savory baking and so on. I used to use is as a drink, plus if you mix it with another type of powder it changes again.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Brown rice in a shake?


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Brown rice protein no?


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

May be a silly question but does it swell up like cooked rice when liquids added or is it ore cooked and powdered?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

what a fukin rip off.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

doggy said:


> what a fukin rip off.


What?

Unless I'm mistaken people, the OP was refering to the Brown Rice Protein Powder (80% protein):

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/brown_rice_protein


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

well the link was for brown rice. 100g for £3.99, thats expensive.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

doggy said:


> well the link was for brown rice. 100g for £3.99, thats expensive.


What link mate?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

NitroJoe said:


> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/sports-meals





doggy said:


> well the link was for brown rice. 100g for £3.99, thats expensive.


This is for a sports meal.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

its expensive.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

doggy said:


> its expensive.


Dont buy it then?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i wont, or anything else they do.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> I've not heard of any samples in the pipeline, but will check. I use to use it and it doesn't taste like whey, is not silky like whey and generally not comparable to whey, lol. It is a powder though and doesn't have one of those sick tastes certain types of powders have imo. I've not tried this new batch though, so it may have changed in texture and slightly in taste but I can't imagine by to much. I hear of people using it to thicken soups, be used in savory baking and so on. I used to use is as a drink, plus if you mix it with another type of powder it changes again.


I use soy 

But yeah, Id like try a rice/pea combo, maybe with the chocolate smooth flavouring...


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

There are some right retards on here. I think it sounds rather intriguing as I have a few friends who are allergic to dairy.

Nice one myprotein :thumb:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Robbie said:


> I use soy
> 
> But yeah, Id like try a rice/pea combo, maybe with the chocolate smooth flavouring...


Have you tried pea protein mate? At first it was strange, was expecting something more earthy but it's more flavorsome and sweet than the brown rice protein. I really like it! Plus it's nice and cheap.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

microwave brown rice FTW


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

The pea protein I have from MP tastes of soapy water!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Robbie said:


> The pea protein I have from MP tastes of soapy water!


Fair play.


----------

